# Coffee Grinders



## hellbent (27/2/12)

Aldi's have a 120w Burr Coffee Grinder on sale Wednesday 29 feb for $29.... would they be suitable for grain breaking? is there any special criteria for a coffee grinder that is going to be used on grain? do I spend $100 or so or will a $30 buck one do just as well.... I realise there has been discussion on this subject before but when I type Coffee grinder in search I get a thousand and one references. any input greatly appreciated
Cheers


----------



## bum (27/2/12)

If you brew BIAB and don't care how long it takes nor how long the grinder lasts, most reports suggest a coffee grinder is okay.

Anything else and you should be looking at a mill or getting your LHBS to mill for you.


----------



## DU99 (27/2/12)

burr grinder's are better..but a mill is the best


----------



## bum (27/2/12)

Than a mill? 

Stop posting.


----------



## pyrosx (27/2/12)

These aldi jobs are close to one TENTH of the price than a mill setup. If it's even usable, i'm interested.

I'm also wondering if this particular model will be any good as an actual coffee grinder - the last "burr mill" I bought can't do anything like fine size required for decent espresso...


----------



## QldKev (27/2/12)

bum said:


> If you brew BIAB and don't care how long it takes nor how long the grinder lasts, most reports suggest a coffee grinder is okay.
> 
> Anything else and you should be looking at a mill or getting your LHBS to mill for you.



+1

A coffee grinder works out expensive if it doesn't last and you need to replace it. But if you are just wanting something to get your feet wet trying out BIAB and can;t justify a full mill it could get you through until you can afford/justify a real mill. And IMHO screw sitting there feeding 5kg+ of grain through one of them.

A decent mill will last your brewing needs, and be able to be sold on / handed down later. Just have a look at any decent mill that has been advertised on here, it always sells.



QldKev


----------



## indorat (27/2/12)

I bought a $13 kmart edition. Worked perfecto!


----------



## Nick JD (27/2/12)

You probably already have a blender capable of crusing ice on your bench. I have a Sunbeam one.

It takes 500g of grain, and turned to "3" it takes about 8 seconds to do half a kilo. I leave the lid off (doesn't fly out with 500g in it) and flick the grains that tend to get stuck on the rim back into the vortex. I can do 4kg in a couple of minutes.

It will turn your grain into a fine, fine flour - so beware that your bag will be more difficult to drain and your efficiencies will be very high, which can upset recipe software's predictions.

This does have another benefit though: if you are patient, and don't squeeze the bag, the wort comes out brilliantly clear, as it's draining through what is a very fine filter bed.


----------



## Yob (27/2/12)

bum said:


> If you brew BIAB



Yep fully agree with this, does not suit other methods of brewing, If you plan on moving to 2V - 3V just get a mill and be done with it, IMO, grinders suck a fair amount of balls.


----------



## Nick JD (27/2/12)

If you're buying your grain by the kilo - get it milled. 

If you are a big drinker, buy bulk and get a mill. 

If you grind 3.5kg every two weeks by putting it through a grinder or blender ... that's 5 minutes of your life you won't get back. Throw a hissyfit about it.


----------



## Bizier (27/2/12)

Grain aside, $30 is hectically cheap for a burr mill. If it is anywhere near as good as the other basement options available, it is about 1/6th the price of a coffee grinder.


----------



## Ryan WABC (27/2/12)

I have this one: Link

Does the trick.


----------



## Wolfy (27/2/12)

Unless BIAB a 2nd hand Marga mill at around $50 has to be a better investment than a blender/grinder setup IMHO, even new at ~$100 is not one tenth or one fifth or whatever cost claims above make out.


----------



## loikar (27/2/12)

Orrrrrrr,

You could go to K-Mart and grab a $15 pasta machine.






then you can throw a drill bit into your drill, throw it into reverse and take big chunks out of the rollers for knurling





then you can cut off the handle so your drill will fit on it and mill some grain. This is Wheat, straight from the field.





$15 and 15min with a drill and you have a a grain mill.

BF


----------



## freezkat (27/2/12)

I broke my 3 month old Weston brand #150 corona type mill. I wouldn't buy one made in the last 15 years. Retainer caps are really weak


----------



## hellbent (27/2/12)

BeerFingers said:


> Orrrrrrr,
> 
> You could go to K-Mart and grab a $15 pasta machine.
> 
> ...




Now that sounds good! Mama Mia


----------



## hellbent (27/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> If you're buying your grain by the kilo - get it milled.
> 
> If you are a big drinker, buy bulk and get a mill.
> 
> If you grind 3.5kg every two weeks by putting it through a grinder or blender ... that's 5 minutes of your life you won't get back. Throw a hissyfit about it.



Well that's the trouble Nick, a few years ago I used to spill more on the floor than I drink now, but on saying that I'm still partial to good beer on a hot day. As for 5 mins in my life?? Hell mate it takes me that long to turn around now days


----------



## Mikedub (9/3/12)

did anyone end up getting one of these grinders from Aldi and put it through its paces?


----------



## tones0606 (9/3/12)

Mikedub said:


> did anyone end up getting one of these grinders from Aldi and put it through its paces?



I grabbed one but havnt tried it out yet.
Instructions say to only run for 1 minute at time then a few minutes rest.
I'll be trying it out on Sat morning


----------



## stux (9/3/12)

pyrosx said:


> These aldi jobs are close to one TENTH of the price than a mill setup. If it's even usable, i'm interested.
> 
> I'm also wondering if this particular model will be any good as an actual coffee grinder - the last "burr mill" I bought can't do anything like fine size required for decent espresso...



Re Coffee Grinders for Coffee Grinding (commercial grind for a commercial basket)

Delonghi Grinders used to be good. Then they added a plastic nubbin to stop you dialing them fine enough.

The Breville BCG450 seemed pretty good, not sure if it actually did commercial grind, but it crapped out with light domestic usage after about 15 months (just outside of warranty)

Replaced with another Delonghi, again, had to force the nubbin to break off to get commercial grind. Crapped out after 14 months... of light domestic use (2-3 coffees per week!). Damnit.

Replaced with a Sunbeam EMO480 Cafe Grinder. This grinder has a 5 year motor warranty, is all diecast, is very pretty... BUT CAN'T GRIND COMMERCIAL!!!! Rubbish.

Damnit... Luckily my first Delonghi is still going strong after 5 years.

These grinder are all 175-200$ jobbies, which don't seem to last more than 18 months with very light use.

Anyone got a recommendation for a conical burr grinder, which can actually accomplish a commercial grind?

PS: I don't think 29$ burr grinder is going to last very long grinding grain.


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/12)

Stux said:


> Re Coffee Grinders for Coffee Grinding (commercial grind for a commercial basket)
> 
> Delonghi Grinders used to be good. Then they added a plastic nubbin to stop you dialing them fine enough.
> 
> ...



I use a Sunbeam EM0450 (conical burr grinder).

Can easily grind (fresh, home-roasted) beans fine enough to block my coffee machine.


----------



## pmastello (9/3/12)

Stux said:


> Re Coffee Grinders for Coffee Grinding (commercial grind for a commercial basket)
> 
> Delonghi Grinders used to be good. Then they added a plastic nubbin to stop you dialing them fine enough.
> 
> ...



I've got a Rancillio Rocky. Bit more exxy, but totally worth it. I had a sunbeam or breville burr grinder before and could never get fine enough for a proper pull, even when I modded it to remove the limiter. With the rocky, my Espresso shots are much better and I can actually drink my short blacks.
Plus it has a commericial motor and commerical burrs, hopefully it won't burn out after a few months (you would hope not for $450)


----------



## stux (9/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I use a Sunbeam EM0450 (conical burr grinder).
> 
> Can easily grind (fresh, home-roasted) beans fine enough to block my coffee machine.



Looks like a very similar grinder to the 480, but with the 480, on setting 0 I can't even get enough pressure in the basket to get the extract needle into the middle :-\

I got the 480 for $176 on special...

Are you using a dual-walled basket or single walled basket?

I compared the finest grind it can do to the older model Delonghi on "4th spot", and the delonghi is a powdery grind which works perfectly, where as the sunbeam grind is noticably granular

Of course, the manual says the grinder can grind right up to Turkish... which is rubbish.

Rocky looks like a good option for when the Delonghi dies... would have to get the 5 yr warranty 

edit:

single wall






vs dual wall


----------



## HoppingMad (9/3/12)

h34r: No gnurling, burring, or whirring drill bits required on this. They're actually built for crushing grains and this one's just $45:

Corona Mill

If you miss out on this one just keep watching out for 'Corona Mill' or 'Victoria Mill' - sometimes called 'Corn Mill'.
They keep popping up on extortion bay, are cheap and you can adjust the plates for a light or heavy crush. Which is a handy thing.

Have had my Corona Mill for 12 years and it's still going. 

Hopper.


----------



## Mikedub (9/3/12)

seems a sensible option Hopping Mad, ta, think I'll go with one of these, 
plus has the advantage of strengthening my arms for wanking lifting fermentors


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/12)

Stux said:


> Looks like a very similar grinder to the 480, but with the 480, on setting 0 I can't even get enough pressure in the basket to get the extract needle into the middle :-\
> 
> I got the 480 for $176 on special...
> 
> ...



I had the dual wall baskets but have since have them modified such that they are now unpressurised so the grind and the tamp are essential to building up the required pressure. If i grind too coarse (10 or more) the liquid pours out filling an espresso in a matter of seconds.

If i grind below setting 5 on the 480 i block the machine and no liquid flows. 

On 6-8 (depending on how long since the beans were roasted) i get a 30 second shot. I drink espresso/ristrettos.

If i wind it back to <5 the coffee is ground so fine it's like flour and clogs the grinder quickly. Easily equivalent to 'turkish'.

Maybe i just scored a well built one.....

Perhaps you should take it back and get a replacement/refund? If it doesn't do what it is supposed to do you are well within your rights.

A rocky or a compak would be nice but at this stage i am focussed on spending time and money on the beans and upgrading roasting equipment.


----------



## alfadog (9/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I had the dual wall baskets but have since have them modified such that they are now unpressurised so the grind and the tamp are essential to building up the required pressure. If i grind too coarse (10 or more) the liquid pours out filling an espresso in a matter of seconds.
> 
> If i grind below setting 5 on the 480 i block the machine and no liquid flows.
> 
> ...



Would this be better suited to a coffee forum?


----------



## pmastello (9/3/12)

alfadog said:


> Would this be better suited to a coffee forum?



The manufacture of coffee requires fermentation, so no. But I will admit its off topic though.


----------



## stux (9/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> I had the dual wall baskets but have since have them modified such that they are now unpressurised so the grind and the tamp are essential to building up the required pressure. If i grind too coarse (10 or more) the liquid pours out filling an espresso in a matter of seconds.
> 
> If i grind below setting 5 on the 480 i block the machine and no liquid flows.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, I think I'm going to give Sunbeam a call... *if* I can get a 480 which behaves like yours, then I will be happy , that is definately how I would've expected the grind to be based on the manual

Re: Off topic... well... the subject is certainly accurate


----------



## benno1973 (9/3/12)

We initially bought a Cuisinart conical burr grinder, for around $100, but as with many others, it didn't grind fine enough to allow me to move away from the double walled heads. When it dies, we bought a Breville BCG800 and it's awesome. Grinds fine enough to clog the machine, and a good strong espresso through a single walled head is at around grind 5, so there's plenty of room to go finer.

I've tried a Rocky Rancillio as well, and they are nice but quite expensive.

But yes, complain to Sunbeam if it's not doing its job.


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/12)

Stux said:


> Hmmmm, I think I'm going to give Sunbeam a call... *if* I can get a 480 which behaves like yours, then I will be happy , that is definately how I would've expected the grind to be based on the manual
> 
> Re: Off topic... well... the subject is certainly accurate



Paid less for my machine and grinder (ebay - $165 total) than you did for the grinder h34r: 

Off topic to some degree but anyone using a coffee grinder to mill grain is already out there.


----------



## white.grant (9/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Paid less for my machine and grinder (ebay - $165 total) than you did for the grinder h34r:
> 
> Off topic to some degree but anyone using a coffee grinder to mill grain is already out there.




There's a shim kit for the 480 that really improves its grind. I've got mine sitting on 11 which gives me a nice slow pour through a 35gm basket on my Silvia. I'm guessing Drsmurtos got the shims and Stux hasn't. 

I'm saving up for compak k3, but the sunbeam is a pretty serviceable little grinder for the money.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## drsmurto (9/3/12)

No shims on mine.


----------



## goomboogo (9/3/12)

alfadog said:


> Would this be better suited to a coffee forum?


Yes. Keep the coffee grinder talk out of the beer forum.


----------



## white.grant (9/3/12)

DrSmurto said:


> No shims on mine.



They all have shims DrS, only the width of the shim changes with the kit.

If your grinder doesn't have any, you may want to replace it soon.


----------



## freezkat (10/3/12)

DU99 said:


> burr grinder's are better..but a mill is the best



not for rye and raw rye. but how often are you going to run into that?


----------

